# Brother and sister slept together when "lonely"



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwww thats nasty.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's fucking sick, and their excuse is cause they were bored. :lmao

If anything Jack off and watch porn you sick freaks.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

lulz

Its not like what they were doing was hurting anyone.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol incest gets u jail time now? i'd say calling them fuck ups is about as far as it should go.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Its not like what they were doing was hurting one.


"Hurting one"?? 

If you mean hurting anyone, well this news wouldn't be out if it wasn't, their parents went as far as calling the Cops, so yeah.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is nasty but i dident think you could get arrested for that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That's pretty sick.

But you can face jail time for incest? I don't know, that seems a bit harsh.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

I wonder if it is a certain member who used to post here...

Yeah but it is pretty sick. It's your sister, it's your brother, pretty gross.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> That's pretty sick.
> 
> But you can face jail time for incest? I don't know, that seems a bit harsh.


Yep. Pretty much everywhere but Arkansas.

Couldn't find the story on the Irish Times website though. Was hoping there'd be a picture so I could laugh at them.

Okay, I lie. I wanted to know if the sister was hot. If she is, I'm totally on his side.

It's still sick as fuck, but I figure it's his sister. Why shouldn't he have a pop if everyone else wants to?


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha, they got named, everyone they ever knew now knows about it. They are so fucked from now on.

It is wrong, but I don't think Jail Time is the right measure.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Considering the social embarrassment they'll face for the rest of their lives, jail time might be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

I think, it's stupid to put them into jail for that. I'm completely aware, that there is a reason that incest is illegal, beyond it being creepy. But it is still sex between two people, who _wanted_ it. As long as they don't produce children, it might me immoral, but it shouldn't be punishable.

And as for the "boring" part... _Most_ sexual relationships are build on exactly the same reason. Why should _they_ suddenly be forced to invent some higher purpose. That's retarded. Still better than the Christian approach, where Sex shouldn't be fun. _That_'s a real crime, damn it!




TheLoneShark said:


> Yep. Pretty much everywhere but Arkansas.
> 
> Couldn't find the story on the Irish Times website though. Was hoping there'd be a picture so I could laugh at them.
> 
> ...


And that's everything I can say about that.

Too.


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Kinky...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

How bored were they? They must have done everything possible, geez get a Playstation.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

Jail? Seriously?

"Hey, what are you in for?"
"Oh, nothing, i just fucked my sister."
Hilarity ensues...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeh incest is illegal here. There was a woman arrested fairly recently for having sex with her son.


But yeh, so what he was bored. Why not? :side:


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> How bored were they? They must have done everything possible, geez get a Playstation.


Sorry, but...:

F'ing your hot older sister > Playstation




-GP- said:


> Jail? Seriously?
> 
> "Hey, what are you in for?"
> "Oh, nothing, i just fucked my sister."
> Hilarity ensues...


I think, this guy will get instant respect in any jail. =)

It must be cool, if your reputation is weird enough, that if you intimidate another prisoner with "I nailed your mother the other day", - he may actually believe it.




Lostfan said:


> Yeh incest is illegal here. There was a woman arrested fairly recently for having sex with her son.
> 
> 
> But yeh, so what he was bored. Why not? :side:


If an adult has sex with a minor, it's more problematic. Afterall, the minor isn't yet fully responsible for what he does.

But if two adults are involved, or two persons in the same age, I don't see a crime, as long as the _sploosh_ doesn't come before the _pull_ and there isn't a weird gene sample be done.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Their parents must be so proud.


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

gem'no said:


> Sorry, but...:
> 
> F'ing your hot older sister > Playstation


Are you fucking your sister by any chance?

He deserves to have his dick chopped off and she deserves her pussy to be welded shut. Sick fuckers. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's clearly wrong, but there are far worse 'crimes' going on this world. Plus I'd wager this shit is far more common than people would imagine.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

gem'no said:


> If an adult has sex with a minor, it's more problematic. Afterall, the minor isn't yet fully responsible for what he does.
> 
> But if two adults are involved, or two persons in the same age, I don't see a crime, as long as the _sploosh_ doesn't come before the _pull_ and there isn't a weird gene sample be done.


Well, it is a crime though. Like, yeh Idk if it should be, but it is. So like idk go to the north of ireland if you want to fuck your sister I guess?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, that's disgusting. How do you grow up with someone your entire life, acknowledging that person as your sibling and never having even the slightest reason to think this is ok, and wind up doing it out of boredom? It's not like it's a debated topic. In our society, it's not normal - period, end of story.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The guy that was hounded off this site because he got caught on the incest forum... he wasn't Irish was he?

:side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bored or not, that is disgusting. There are more sick things in the world, however it's still gross. Although one of them thinking of the idea is bad, the other one agreeing and them doing it is a whole new level. I mean, screwing your sister/brother OUT OF BOREDOM? Then again, out of boredom is technically better than finding your brother or sister attractive and doing it because of that, lol - both are still pretty shameless though.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Not only is this wrong, but it occurred at a party and you had friends catch you? Get a fucking room please.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

She's a slut, and they are both fucked up. Who in their right mind would fuck a sibling?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd rather fuck my hand to be frank.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well i'd rather fuck your hand than your sister Switchy :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

We could take this whole hand fucking gig to Hollywood and make millions.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

gem'no said:


> Sorry, but...:
> 
> F'ing your hot older sister > Playstation


How do you know she was hot, she had to get with her younger brother. Also, Playstation > f'cking any family member. But hey, you can do what you want....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CBR said:


> *I wonder if it is a certain member who used to post here...*
> 
> Yeah but it is pretty sick. It's your sister, it's your brother, pretty gross.


:lmao

I just had a feeling that was gonna be brought up


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty fuckin sick if you ask me.

But hey, whatever floats their boat.

Should just be punished by their parents, though, really.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Girl: I'm Bored
Boy: Hey, you know what? We have been together for years, and never had f*ckytime... you wanna?
Girl: In front of all our friends?
Boy: You did say you were bored...


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

That's sick. At a party aswell.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

BKB Star. said:


> Their parents must be so proud.


Why shouldn't they? _She_ is her mother. _He_ is his father. It makes complete sense.

Only problem is, incest makes its resulting children weak, gives them two different eye colors and makes them vote Republicans.

=)




haynesbomb said:


> Are you fucking your sister by any chance?


No. My sister is married and has a child. So fucking her would be wrong.




haynesbomb said:


> He deserves to have his dick chopped off and she deserves her pussy to be welded shut. Sick fuckers. :no:


And you deserve getting a load of shit into your skull through your ears.

Again.

Seriously. Take your f'n nose out of any business, that isn't yours.




Role Model said:


> It's clearly wrong, but there are far worse 'crimes' going on this world. Plus I'd wager this shit is far more common than people would imagine.


Who barks the loudest...

I'm pretty amused, how many are taking this story serious. Like... well... like they consider it a _real_ problem. A _disturbing_ problem. Something, that can happen in their periphy, too.




iMac said:


> The guy that was hounded off this site because he got caught on the incest forum... he wasn't Irish was he?
> 
> :side:


Damn it. You guys always chase off the most amazing users. It just doesn't make sense. Just be glad for every weirdo, that makes you look sane!




Sticksy said:


> Well i'd rather fuck your hand than your sister Switchy :side:


Excellent.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> Yep. Pretty much everywhere but Arkansas.
> 
> Couldn't find the story on the Irish Times website though. Was hoping there'd be a picture so I could laugh at them.
> 
> ...


And Louisiana. How do you think most of the people in my town are related to each other?

Anyway, simply disgusting. Thinking your sisters hot is one thing but actaully sleeping with her!? Hell no!


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Gem'no, the guy they are referring to isnt just a wierdo. He was a fucking serial killer in the making.

As for this story, i couldnt give a fuck.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

green25814 said:


> Gem'no, the guy they are referring to isnt just a wierdo. He was a fucking serial killer in the making.
> 
> As for this story, i couldnt give a fuck.


Even more intriguing.

And when have they chased him off, instead of bringing him more into the WF-circle, befriend him, ... and then sell him out to the FBI after or during his first murder?

Yeah, right, you guys rather play on your Playstations.

;-)


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Meh, who cares as long as they don't have children?


----------



## jmore (Nov 17, 2008)

Alkomesh2 said:


> lulz
> 
> *Its not like what they were doing was hurting anyone.*



You want to fuck your sister. Don't lie.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

RockBottom 3:16?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I want to know how bored someone has to be to say " you know, i'm going to fuck my sister"


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Alkomesh2 said:


> lulz
> 
> Its not like what they were doing was hurting anyone.


It hurts the child that they could potentially have.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> I want to know how bored someone has to be to say " you know, i'm going to fuck my sister"


and how bored the sibling has to be to agree to it lol. how in the world do 2 siblings both agree to do that??


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

They must have been REALLY bored.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

The thing is, I make the jokes about it, but I had a scary 'it almost happened to me' moment not so very long ago.

My father used to be somewhat... prolific... in his younger days, and I know for a fact I have at least three sisters and a brother out there I've never met. Anywho... I was dating a girl and things were going fine. Then someone noticed we looked ever so slightly similar, had all the same mannerisms, had grown up within a couple of miles of each other. Slightly concerning, with my father's record.

It came with the added scare that my father and her mother had gone to school together.

Anyway, long story short, she'd never known who her father was, it was kind of scary. But we sat them down, asked them straight out, and they'd never fucked.

Trouble is, because we'd had a few weeks where it had festered, it destroyed our relationship. I think we came to just look at each other like 'we might be/might have been' siblings and it put us off each other.

So I really don't get it. I couldn't knowingly fuck my sister. I mean, if she woke up she'd beat the shit out of me :side:

I mean, err, no. Just wrong. Really. A cousin, maybe, but that's legal. Not necessarily right, but legal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

At least your story isn't "Hey sis, I'm bored, wanna go fuck?"
"Yeah, totally."
"Cool."

Though that would be scary as fuck.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

How much did that party suck if they were so bored that they decided to fuck.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So they're _parents_ called the police on them? I'm actually trying to figure out which of the two is worse... 

I mean, it's disgusting, but it just doesn't seem like something you would turn in your own kids for. Unless I misinterpreted the article. 

But yeah. that's still prety fucking gross to do that with your sibling.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

TheLoneShark said:


> The thing is, I make the jokes about it, but I had a scary 'it almost happened to me' moment not so very long ago.
> 
> My father used to be somewhat... prolific... in his younger days, and I know for a fact I have at least three sisters and a brother out there I've never met. Anywho... I was dating a girl and things were going fine. Then someone noticed we looked ever so slightly similar, had all the same mannerisms, had grown up within a couple of miles of each other. Slightly concerning, with my father's record.
> 
> ...


Shocking story. You have my full moral support on this one. Too bad, that it f*cked up your relationship, but I'm not surprised. If you just _start_ to think this way, it changes everything and takes away the necessary distance for attraction.




CERB3RUS said:


> So they're _parents_ called the police on them? I'm actually trying to figure out which of the two is worse...


Really? I though, the party guests brought in the police.

If it were their parents, _that_ would be even worse. Seriously.


----------



## Anthony126517 (May 20, 2009)

OMFG That's Fucken Nasty as Hell.

But 2nd your a Retrad. This is a Wrestling Forums. So lets talk about Wrestling and maybe even some MMA or stuff people wanna talk about.

This is Nasty and should not even be said on this site. Both can brun in hell


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the story has been pulled from the site now


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

ok, here is my question

Who the fuck would admit to it?

By the way its worded, they probably didnt even feel bad about being caught...I would, I mean, i didn't talk to my mom for a week after she caught me "Bashing The Candle" (George Carlin!).... Long story, i thought my webcam was off, we were chatting awhile she was at work on it........

.....

You can guess what happened next


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

gem'no said:


> Even more intriguing.
> 
> And when have they chased him off, instead of bringing him more into the WF-circle, befriend him, ... and then sell him out to the FBI after or during his first murder?
> 
> ...


I dont own a playstation. 

I wouldnt want to befriend someone who posted pictures of his 'sister' on incest forums and boasted about what he did with her underwear.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

dodgeball64 said:


> By the way its worded, they probably didnt even feel bad about being caught...I would, I mean, i didn't talk to my mom for a week after she caught me "Bashing The Candle" (George Carlin!).... Long story, i thought my webcam was off, we were chatting awhile she was at work on it........
> 
> .....
> 
> You can guess what happened next


You masturbated while you were chatting with your mom?

...

Dude... -_-




green25814 said:


> I dont own a playstation.


Very good. Me neither. All those crappy game consoles just turn your brain into puree.

- Also, who needs a game console, if he has a sister? =)




green25814 said:


> I wouldnt want to befriend someone who posted pictures of his 'sister' on incest forums and boasted about what he did with her underwear.


Yikes. This is sick. Really sick.

But ... ah ... damn ... have to continue disturbing all those chumps, who _seriously_ get pissed about this funny, retarded topic.

So...

...yeah...

...I still have the slip from my little sisters first period. Someone wanna buy?


(Sorry. But skipping a great joke is an even worse sin than f*cking a relative.)


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Woah... dial this back... there are incest _forums_? Someone's gotta link me! I need to fuck with some creepy mutherfuckers.

Actually, one of my first writing jobs was as a paid contributor to an *ahem* erotic literature website. And many of the amateur contributors are into that stuff. Very weird.

I'm also an editor for said site. I get asked to edit around 30 of them a day. And they are, for the most part, just fucking sick.


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

i didnt even knw that incest was a crime


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

_Triple_H_ said:


> i didnt even knw that incest was a crime


So do you regret doing it now?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

jmore said:


> You want to fuck your sister. Don't lie.


lol I'm an only child, perhaps why I don't get the disgust others do as i can't even imagine having a sister let alone fucking her.


----------



## mrplow8 (Sep 21, 2003)

So why are they going to jail? Incest may be disgusting, but who exactly is it a crime against? Do they lock people up for drinking toilet water too? Just because something is considered morally wrong or gross by society's standards doesn't necessarily make it a crime.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

No. I consider the benchmark for something being a crime to be if it's against the law. Maybe it's just me.

But many things that probably shouldn't be against the law are:


In Bozeman, Montana, a law prohibits all sexual activity from the front yard of a home after sundown.
In Salt Lake County, Utah, it's illegal to walk down the street carrying a violin in a paper bag.
In San Francisco, it's illegal to pile horse manure more than six feet high on a street corner.
In Devon, Texas, it is against the law to make furniture while you are nude.
In Oklahoma, you can be arrested for making ugly faces at a dog.
In California it is illegal for a vehicle without a driver to exceed 60 miles per hour.
In Florida men seen publicly in any kind of strapless gown can be fined.
In South Carolina it is legal to beat your wife on the court house steps on Sundays.
In Tennessee, you are breaking the law if you drive while sleeping...
In New York, the penalty for jumping off a building is: Death.
In Danville, Pennsylvania, all fire hydrants must be checked one hour before all fires.
In Pennsylvania, it's against the law to tie a dollar bill on a string on the ground and pull it away when someone tries to pick it up.
In New York City, it's illegal for a restaurant to call a sandwich a "corned beef sandwich" if it's made with white bread and mayonnaise.
In California it is illegal to set a mouse trap without a hunting license.
In France, it is against the law to sell an "E.T" doll. They have a law forbidding the sale of dolls that do not have human faces.
In Athens, Greece, a driver's license can be taken away if the driver is thought to be either "poorly dressed" or "unbathed"
In Calgary Alberta, there is still a by-law that requires businesses within the city to provide rails for tying up horses.
In Wilbur, Washington, it is illegal to ride an ugly horse.
In Louisiana, biting someone with your natural teeth is considered "simple assault," but biting someone with your dentures is "aggravated assault."
In the state of Washington, it is illegal to have sex with a virgin under any circumstances. (Including the wedding night.)
In Switzerland, it is illegal for a man to relieve himself while standing up after 10pm.
In Florida, it is illegal to fart in a public place after 6 P.M. on Thursdays.
In Massachusetts, it is illegal to go to bed without first having a bath. (However, another law prohibits bathing on Sunday)
In Jidda, Saudi Arabia, women were banned from using hotel swimming pools in 1979.
In Samoa, it's a crime to forget your own wife's birthday...


----------



## mrplow8 (Sep 21, 2003)

TheLoneShark said:


> No. I consider the benchmark for something being a crime to be if it's against the law. Maybe it's just me.


Yeah, no kidding. My question is WHY is it against the law? Other than the fact that it's gross and considered morally reprehensible, who is it a crime against?

I could come up with plenty of things that are just as disgusting as incest that aren't against the law.


----------



## Invenshun (Jul 25, 2008)

I live in Kentucky and there's absolutely nothing wrong with this.


----------



## c-m_punk (Aug 31, 2006)

get a fucking xbox bitch!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Incest being a crime is anachronistic and a joke to be honest.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

mrplow8 said:


> Yeah, no kidding. My question is WHY is it against the law? Other than the fact that it's gross and considered morally reprehensible, who is it a crime against?
> 
> I could come up with plenty of things that are just as disgusting as incest that aren't against the law.


Isn't it something to do with the fact they don't want related siblings to produce children? That's what i thought. I heard it can really fuck up the DNA, and cause defects, deformities, and the child will probably have some mental problem or abnormality. It's a biological thing i think, and that's why the law is there, the more similar or closer genes are then the chances of mutation are increased a whole lot. That's my reason as to why it's illegal anyway.


----------



## c-m_punk (Aug 31, 2006)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Incest being a crime is anachronistic and a joke to be honest.


dude dont worry you can fuck you sister we wont tell anyone


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

mrplow8 said:


> Yeah, no kidding. My question is WHY is it against the law? Other than the fact that it's gross and considered morally reprehensible, who is it a crime against?
> 
> I could come up with plenty of things that are just as disgusting as incest that aren't against the law.


Oh, no doubt. I'm not even saying I agree with it being illegal. And you're right, there are legal things that are far worse than incest.

Like being a Republican. Ewwwwwwwwwww.



Hannah Laree said:


> Isn't it something to do with the fact they don't want related siblings to produce children? That's what i thought. I heard it can really fuck up the DNA, and cause defects, deformities, and the child will probably have some mental problem or abnormality. It's a biological thing i think, and that's why the law is there, the more similar or closer genes are then the chances of mutation are increased a whole lot. That's my reason as to why it's illegal anyway.


You're right  But you'd think in ths day and age someone would've thrown a law through making incest conditionally legal. I'm not pro-incest, just pro-choice. LOL..

But seriously, those laws were made when there was no form of abortion or contraception. As long as you strap it up before you slap it up, then no harm done, surely?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

> dude dont worry you can fuck you sister we wont tell anyone


For the second time of the thread, i don't have a sister. But tis typical response, when you defend the right of someone to do something the automatic reply is "oh you want to do it" no in fact I don't, even if i had a sister i wouldn't. Hell i find it disgusting, but i find lots of things disgusting doesn't mean they should be illegal, but thats distinction is a bit complex for you to process i presume.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> You're right  But you'd think in ths day and age someone would've thrown a law through making incest conditionally legal. I'm not pro-incest, just pro-choice. LOL..
> 
> But seriously, those laws were made when there was no form of abortion or contraception. As long as you strap it up before you slap it up, then no harm done, surely?


Yeah i guess, but then again, perhaps that don't even want to risk a child being born? Contraception isn't always effective. I think it's also just to keep society 'normal'. If you marry within the family, then it messes with the genes, and after years and years, it ruins the gene pool, causing more conditions which are affected by genes. Also, it's not just incest, but even things like teachers screwing students, ect, are illegal too aswell, so it's not just brother/sister. Maybe it's also to do with sexual abuse within the family, i count how many stories i've read about brother raping sisters, uncles raping nieces, ect, so i'm more than sure that counts as a factor into the law.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> You're right  But you'd think in ths day and age someone would've thrown a law through making incest conditionally legal. I'm not pro-incest, just pro-choice. LOL..


You're forgetting this is Ireland, I don't ever see incest being legal here. Owell I guess I'll get over it:side: 

As for why it's illegal, well yeh there's an increased risk of deformities etc from a child brought about by inbreeding. Cos obviously there's a far bigger risk of "bad genes" passing on to potential offspring if a brother and sister have a child together. Plus then for all the possible genes in a human and it can lead to a fairly short life, for a possible child. If everyone had "perfect genes" this wouldn't be a problem I guess, alas we don't.

Well obviously that's the reasoning for it, like clearly you could say people should be free to choose, and maybe they should, guess they'll just have to fuck their sisters more often outside of Ireland? 

Meh idc, too much. I doubt they'll get life in jail anyway.

Is Incest Illegal in the UK btw?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Whats worse, finding out your son is having sex with his sister or finding out your son having sex with another man?


Either way, a couple of drinks won't do


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

> your son having sex with another man?


Unless my son was under 16 and the guy was fair old I wouldn't care. But with his sister I'd feel I failed as a parent.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think I saw this episode of The Brady Bunch. I don't blame Bobby...Marsha was hot.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Lostfan said:


> Is Incest Illegal in the UK btw?


Only among immediate family. I.E. you can't fuck a sibling, parent, grandparent, aunt or uncle. Cousins or anything else is legal.


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

You know what I find amusing. A lot of guys are all about sleeping with twins. When you think about it, that's incest as well. Especially if they start making our with each other.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Crystal said:


> You know what I find amusing. A lot of guys are all about sleeping with twins. When you think about it, that's incest as well. Especially if they start making our with each other.


Meh. I can overlook a bit of incest if I'm sleeping with twins as long as they aren't my sisters.

After all, their choice if they start making out. Not mine.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What does the sister look like?



> In the state of Washington, it is illegal to have sex with a virgin under any circumstances. (Including the wedding night.)


WTF...


----------



## imti_aka_raju (Jun 6, 2007)

is that a crime? i never knew


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

How do people find it when their sister is hot? I don't have one but I can only think it must be pretty uncomfortable


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

generalwilkie said:


> How do people find it when their sister is hot? I don't have one but I can only think it must be pretty uncomfortable


You don't really notice, TBF. Well, if you're normal.

People are always telling me my sister is hot. I couldn't care less. I have no interest in fucking her, so it's of no concern to me.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

How bad was that party. I mean I've been to some lame parties, but never "This is so boring I'm gonna go nail my sister" bad. Hell, I've never been that drunk either.

And who the hell calls the cops on them? They needed to call Dr. Phil.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Hopefully he used a condom.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

That is... interesting?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King never knew incest was a crime!

Uh oh!

Technically speaking, everyone is relate because Adam and Eves children had to find somebody to get freaky with, lawls!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Nolo King should be very concerned.

Because Nolo King's parents were siblings.

This would explain why Nolo King is completely retarded, lawls!


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

^ You mentioned him in a post, he wins...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The parents were epic fail.



> In the state of Washington, it is illegal to have sex with a virgin under any circumstances. (Including the wedding night.)


This is epic too. :lmao


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

I didn't know you could get jail time for that. I better stop...


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sick Fucks.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are bored, find a partner of the opposite sex outside the family. There's someone out there for everyone and it does not involve incest.

Disgusting indeed.

Clearly the "I'm bored" argument was the same impetus for those girls who took part in 2 Girls 1 Cup :shock:

Thankfully they didn't have kids. This video would have come to mind, otherwise:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsbLffv2y3U


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Last time I checked prostitutes were available around the clock, which is a much better solution.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! I didn't even know Incest was against the law (outside of adults with minors situations obviously) 

But yeah, this is pretty sick shit right here man. I can't imagine getting so bored that I would fuck my sister. I'd rather stick my dick in a blender. At least I wouldn't be bored.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, the only thing I learned from this article is that incest is illegal. I Had no clue to be honest.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

While sickening, making it a crime is just silly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> While sickening, making it a crime is just silly.


Completely disagree.

Incest statistically brings about a higher rate of kids with disabilities, thus why it is outlawed. Is bringing a disabled kid into the world because you couldn't control yourself really fair on the kid?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice family.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

TheLoneShark said:


> Yep. Pretty much everywhere but Arkansas.
> 
> Couldn't find the story on the Irish Times website though. Was hoping there'd be a picture so I could laugh at them.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahaha :lmao

Who's side are you on?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Dunno. Still haven't seen a picture of her. If she's hot, no crime, fair play to the boy. If she's fugly, then definitely a crime. Cos throwing a fuck to an ugly girl, even through boredom, is always a crime.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha :lmao
> 
> *Who's* side are you on?


"Whose"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is 18 and 16 legal in Ireland? I know it would be considered illegal in New York where the age of consent is 17....


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

16 is legal in England, I'm fairly sure Ireland is the same. It's pretty consistent across Europe.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

That is fucking gross. Being bored is not an excuse for having sex with one of your siblings. I have a hard time believing that these people are normal; they must have some kind of issues to engage in sexual intercourse with each other. I hate reading these kind of stories, they make me sick to my stomach.:no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

taylorfitz said:


> Is 18 and 16 legal in Ireland? I know it would be considered illegal in New York where the age of consent is 17....


I hope so :argh:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

this is disgusting how would that ever come about....ewww, but it's a bit weird that they can be locked up for having sex, this isn't the dark ages!


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe they were just really drunk.


----------



## DestrosSecret (Dec 23, 2007)

the real victim in this is the friend who first walked in on them


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm still wanting a pic. I mean if the chick is hot then I mean its like hey ok its wrong but she hot.

Then again would it be wrong if it was like a step-sister. Seeing as none of your gens are the same.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I'm still wanting a pic. I mean if the chick is hot then I mean its like hey ok its wrong but she hot.
> 
> Then again would it be wrong if it was like a step-sister. Seeing as none of your gens are the same.


Not morally wrong, but still illegal.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DestrosSecret said:


> the real victim in this is the friend who first walked in on them


Indeed.


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

Culturally speaking, it's not immoral or gross in some places. How do you think monarchies kept their blood "blue"? They married within the family...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

kamatose said:


> Culturally speaking, it's not immoral or gross in some places. How do you think monarchies kept their blood "blue"? They married within the family...


Kings also used to fuck every 13-year-old girl in town after the got their first period. But times change.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I'm still wanting a pic. I mean if the chick is hot then I mean its like hey ok its wrong but she hot.
> 
> Then again would it be wrong if it was like a step-sister. Seeing as none of your gens are the same.


If you're _that_ desperate to see pics of chicks, there's the WOW section. If your judgment on whether banging their sister is wrong or not is influenced that much by looks, I'd say you're pretty messed up.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

kamatose said:


> Culturally speaking, it's not immoral or gross in some places. How do you think monarchies kept their blood "blue"? They married within the family...


What was considered right hundreds of years ago is not considered right today. That's disgusting and it shouldn't happen. If they'd have a kid together, he/she would be deformed. That's not right!


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> What was considered right hundreds of years ago is not considered right today. That's disgusting and it shouldn't happen. If they'd have a kid together, *he/she would be deformed*. That's not right!


I hate to be a buzzkill here, but that's not technically true.

Sure, there is a better chance they will be deformed, but it's not like it's a certainty. Some siblings have had perfectly healthy children.

Not that it's right of course, but still.

Also, there was a small article about this case in the paper this morning saying that they had avoided jail and have to go for therapy. Apparently the guy said that his uncle fiddled with him so that made him think it was ok or some bullsh*t


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

V1 Dante said:


> Maybe they were just really drunk.


You'd have to make more than black-out drunk to even say my sister is good looking. Good luck getting me to put my arm around her, let alone getting down with her.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> Indeed.


Nothing is worse than America Pie: American Wedding where Stifler is caught catching some action in the closet by Jim's grandma and is rudely interrupted by his friends with loads of laughter.

Epic.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

But at least he got his revenge


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

BKB Star. said:


> If you're _that_ desperate to see pics of chicks, there's the WOW section. If your judgment on whether banging their sister is wrong or not is influenced that much by looks, I'd say you're pretty messed up.


lol I was pretty much joking lol. I mean yeah I wouldn't mind seeing the pic but it wouldn't make it right.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

......Gross


----------

